# Chipoo diet?



## Koaneko (Oct 2, 2012)

My brother's girlfriend just moved in with her Chihuahua/Poodle mix. She's a year old. My brother's girlfriend feeds the puppy once a day at about 9PM. The puppy is pretty bony. Is this normal for this breed? I feel like it's underfed so I keep sneaking it little treats (pieces of bread, cheese, meat). 
I'm just wondering what the diet for a year old Chipoo should be. Is she doing it right?


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

If the dog is underweight, then try feeding it twice a day. Younger dogs generally have higher metabolisms, so the pup might not be getting enough calories to sustain a healthier weight.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

How old is it? Puppies under 6 months old need to be fed at least 3x a day, and tiny breeds may need more. Split the daily amount of food into 3-4 portions. What kind of food is she feeding?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Koaneko said:


> My brother's girlfriend just moved in with her Chihuahua/Poodle mix. She's a year old. My brother's girlfriend feeds the puppy once a day at about 9PM. The puppy is pretty bony. Is this normal for this breed? I feel like it's underfed so I keep sneaking it little treats (pieces of bread, cheese, meat).
> I'm just wondering what the diet for a year old Chipoo should be. Is she doing it right?


Also, how bony is bony? You SHOULD be able to feel the dog's ribs, and in some breeds even hipbones without pushing. You shouldn't feel them sharply, though, or see more than 1 or 2 if it's a short haired dog. (This depends on body type, too.)


----------



## Koaneko (Oct 2, 2012)

The puppy is a year old and she's feeding it Iams Healthy Naturals. 

I know that you should be able to feel the ribs, but I didn't know about the hipbones. The hipbones are what had me thinking she was underfed because I can easily feel them when petting her. Her fur is long so I can't see anything. She's toy sized. Is that a normal amount of boniness for a small dog?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a year old Schnauzer mix pup who weighs 13 pounds. He was almost 12 pounds when I adopted him. I feed him twice a day ... I divide 3/4 cup to 1 cup of Wellness small breed dog food ... and feed it to him in two meals. He is highly energetic. But this has put one pound of weight on him in the matter of 5 months. It also has made his overall appearance wonderful! He was very boney when I acquired him and had a dry brittle coat.

Maybe a change of food and feeding twice a day would help if the pup is actually underweight. You must remember that the feeding guide on the dog food bag is just a generalization. You need to meet the individual dog's needs depending on their activity level ... and adjust accordingly.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

You need to feed the dog at least 2x daily; I do that even for my adult dogs life long. 

I'd change to a better food with no corn, wheat, or soy, so that the dog digests more of it. Foods with those things I mentioned, tend to pass right through a dog and they don't get enough nutrition unless fed a LOT of it. You could try Wellness Small Breed or Wellness Core Grain Free, which are both fairly high in calories (available at Petsmart/Petco, etc.). Acana (available in better pet stores) is also a great food. Just make sure to switch over slowly (at least 2 weeks) to avoid tummy upset.

Here's a good site to find a good food: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/. Try to pick a food that's 4-5 stars.

The food you're currently feeding only rates 3 stars on this site and has some questionable ingredients: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/iams-healthy-naturals-dog-food/


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree with georgiapeach about feeding 2x daily and also getting a better food. Dogs have to eat a LOT more when they eat a food based on corn and grain, and little dogs often don't have the stomach capacity to eat enough, especially in one sitting. For example, my foster dog was fed a corn-based food and had to eat 6+ cups per day. On a grain-free food he eats 2.5 cups per day.

Here are a couple charts, I know it's tough to tell with all the fur. Easiest way is probably during a bath.


----------

